# best streetable cam in 2.0 aba?



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

Looking to cam my 2.0. Thinking TT "270" cam, but am open to options and opinions on what you guys have used and had good luck with. 

TIA. :beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You'll find widely varied opinions on this. Do a search, posts about cams, performance, drivability, etc are all over the place. 

Start here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...latively-inexpensive-reliable-powerful-2.0-8v.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

First, TT doesnt sell a 270* profile, they sell a 266* cam. They are similar in their power potential, but are quite different in terms of profile design. 

Second, any cam profile under 276* is streetable. In fact, the 276* was my preferred cam back in the day. Couple the cam with an adjustable cam gear set to 4* advance, and you have a motor capable of a usable 7000rpm redline, with enough torque below 3000rpms to putter around town just fine. 

Just remember, for your engine, its not a plug and play deal. On top of the new set of cam followers, you also need to upgrade your valve springs as well as all new gaskets and cam seal. You will also need an ECU tune for the cam as well. Unless you find a used chip, cam and cam gear in the classifieds, expect to shell out at least $600 for parts. 

Or you can go the easy route and get a smaller profile cam that is compatible with the valve springs in your head. But be fore-warned.....these cams are small enough where you _forget_ they are even there after a week of driving on it. 

Some reference material.... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4966762-TECH-Camshaft-and-Valvespring-info


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

Actually i meant TT 266 aka 270


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

05mk4gli said:


> Actually i meant TT 266 aka 270


 My DD is packing a 276 with HD springs and lightweight lifters. Love it. I wouldnt do anything smaller unless you just cant drop the cash for upgrading the valvetrain. 

I do have some used OBDI ABA springs for sale if you are interested. You could definitely get away with a 270 on the OBDI Dual Springs. You dont HAVE to replace the lifters if you have low enough mileage but it's definitely recommeded. 

I ran a 272 on stock lifters with 160k miles on them for about 6 months and had no problems.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

unknowable said:


> My DD is packing a 276 with HD springs and lightweight lifters. Love it. I wouldnt do anything smaller unless you just cant drop the cash for upgrading the valvetrain.
> 
> I do have some used OBDI ABA springs for sale if you are interested. You could definitely get away with a 270 on the OBDI Dual Springs. You dont HAVE to replace the lifters if you have low enough mileage but it's definitely recommeded.
> 
> I ran a 272 on stock lifters with 160k miles on them for about 6 months and had no problems.


 theres no way i would NOT change the lifters when changing the cam.. 

lifters get a WEAR PATTERN.. and they dont like to change wear patterns.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

any time that i have changed cams in a VR i always use new lifters. 
depending on who you talk to it is "unnessecary" but i would rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

05mk4gli said:


> any time that i have changed cams in a VR i always use new lifters.
> depending on who you talk to it is "*unnessecary" but i would rather be safe then sorry.*


 

me too. 

i'd rather be safe, than lucky..


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

Glegor said:


> me too.
> 
> i'd rather be safe, than lucky..


 :beer: To each his own.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

Going to the junkyard and going to find a obd1 head it seems. 
I am assuming that there is a casting number of the year on the head just like the vr's?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yea, It says: Germany. 

Things to look for on an OBDI motor: 

Throttle body without the TPS (big black plastic piece) attached 
OBDI throttle cable with have a dashpot 
OBDI will have the ISV canister attached to the back of the driver's side of the upper manifold to the firewall 

Those will tip you off that you got an OBDI engine.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

911_fan said:


> Yea, It says: Germany.
> 
> Things to look for on an OBDI motor:
> 
> ...


 
i know the differences there, but is there any other way of telling. whos to say that someone didn't swap out an obd1 head with an obd2 head and just put the obd1 accessories on?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

05mk4gli said:


> Going to the junkyard and going to find a obd1 head it seems.
> I am assuming that there is a casting number of the year on the head just like the vr's?





911_fan said:


> *Yea, It says: Germany*.
> 
> Things to look for on an OBDI motor:
> 
> ...


 The reason I listed off the other visuals is because some German heads ended up on OBDII blocks with OBDII accessories. As long as the head says GERMANY and it has OBDI throttle **** on it, its an OBDI head.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Anything up to 276* is pretty streetable. The AutoTech 270* is a good choice, it won't cause idle issues paired with a matching chip. You won't lose any low end either. If you're obd2 you've gotta upgrade valve springs. AutoTech sells a whole 270* kit with new HD springs, retainers, and the cam for around 450 bucks.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

I have a tt276 for 150 plus shipping. Lemme know if interested?


----------

